

Flow – A Coroutine Kernel for .Net - spacestronaut
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/09/07/flow-a-coroutine-kernel-for-net/

======
upthedale
Its too late for me to read through in full now, I'm afraid I'll have to defer
that to tomorrow.

However, when coming across anything to do with writing async code in .Net, my
immediate question is how does it compare/cooperate with TPL, Rx, and the new
async/await keywords. From skimming, it doesn't appear these are mentioned at
all.

Is this of any use in the .Net4/4.5 world? Or just for writing code from the
.Net2 era? (Or Unity/Mono, which I'm not so familar with).

------
drawkbox
Coroutines are a big part of the Mono .NET based Unity 3D engine. Very helpful
but less powerful than multithreading, although less problematic.

